# Fishing in Portugal



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm spending the next few weeks in Foz do Arelho and would like to go fishing.

I'm aware that I need a licence but don't know how or where to get one as I don't have a Portugese bank account/card. I only have my Barclays card.

I was told to ask the Maritime police but the office never seems to be open. I know you can get one easily at a mutlibanco if you have a Portugese card which I don't so there's the problem!!

I have a bike and can cycle to Caldas da Rainha in 20 minutes if there's an office there where I can get one?

Can anybody please advise me on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge Visitors without a BI or NIF can only buy at a Multibanco, bizarre yes
The Licence you need for sea is a Licença de Pesca Desportiva 

Who are you staying with, or ask at a local fishing shop or a bank if someone will do it for you, as you need a Portuguese card to access multibanco but the person who does if for doesn't need to put his details on Licence, use your Passport number with extra 0's at beginning instead of BI and NIF.
Good luck, it be useful if you say how you get on


----------



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. There's a nice barman up the road who I think I'll ask.

I'll let you know how I get on to help others in the same situation.

Cheers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a lovely little fishing tackle shop down the road from the Irish Pub Caravela. Go towards Foz from the pub. FIRST turn on your left and it is immediately on your left. Happy fishing..... remember the sport is FISHING not CATCHING


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

THIS THREAD WILL HELP

THE SECOND POST IS HOW TO USE THE MULTIBANCO 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/88469-fishing-portugal-fishing-permits.html


----------



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Siobhan, I know the tackle shop, but they don't sell licences unfortunately! Also you need a Portuguese card to acquire one from a multibanco machine so i was wondering if there's any other way apart from asking someone with a Portuguese account? Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The inland forestry offices sell inland water licences to non Residents but as far as I know not the sea licence, nor can I find any info for buying a sea licence from an office except at Lagos which is a bit of a bike ride Portuguese are helpful sure someone would be quite happy to use their Multibanco card after all you'll pay them and it's your ID thats entered not theirs.
P.S. you must always carry ID used + Licence


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Cerveja99 how much longer are you here for? If I wasn't bedridden with a severe kidney infection I would have popped down and helped you out


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nasty get up and about soon

Cerveja69 if you do another couple of posts I can PM you with a possible solution


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks as if the nearest office you can physically buy a licence is 
“Departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo”
Reserva Natural das Berlengas
Av. Mariano Calado, 57 - 2520-224 Peniche
Tel.: 262 787 910 - Fax: 262 787 950
E-mail: [email protected]

advice is you should email to check first, easier to ask the friendly barman


----------



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks all. I'm here for over 3 weeks more. Still no joy! Where are you Siobhan?


----------



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

I think I can be PMd now!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I emailed ICNF and just received a link for this information
file:///C:/Users/Chas.hp-PC/Downloads/texto%20para%20o%20site%20para%20pedidos%20de%20emiss%C3%A3o%20de%20licen%C3%A7a%20de%20pesca%20ludica_INGLES.pdf

I honestly didn't expect an answer but now I need to find the Application form mentioned which they didn't supply a link for, quite honestly it has got to be easier and cheaper to find a local to use their card in a multibanco machine.
Quite how you can transfer the correct amount in Euros ok fine for you it's your currency? but from N.Ireland or UK or any non Euro countryplus it'd cost more than the licence to make transfer


----------



## Cerveja69 (May 26, 2014)

canoeman said:


> I emailed ICNF and just received a link for this information
> file:///C:/Users/Chas.hp-PC/Downloads/texto%20para%20o%20site%20para%20pedidos%20de%20emiss%C3%A3o%20de%20licen%C3%A7a%20de%20pesca%20ludica_INGLES.pdf
> 
> I honestly didn't expect an answer but now I need to find the Application form mentioned which they didn't supply a link for, quite honestly it has got to be easier and cheaper to find a local to use their card in a multibanco machine.
> Quite how you can transfer the correct amount in Euros ok fine for you it's your currency? but from N.Ireland or UK or any non Euro countryplus it'd cost more than the licence to make transfer


Thanks, not sure when I'll be in Peniche though. I give up, I don't feel comfortable asking the barman as I don't know him that well! I'll wait till I'm back in Ireland and fish permit free from the rocks 

thanks all


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

What a shame. Will you be coming back this way again?


----------

